# Fishing Mate Jr Package



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Older Fishnmate Jr,used,with the Orange Beach fires,original tires and axle,Two bait buckets,Two all metal sandspikes,$160,picked up,I'm in Bowie,Maryland


----------

